# Accidently been taking Omega 3 ???



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi 

I am currently on my 2ww and got everything crossed for a BFP on Thursday.  I am worried as I have been taking Omega 3 fish oil supplements since d/r in July. I have read you other post with the nhs link advising not to take if trying or pregnant as could be harmful to a baby. 

Arrrhhhh I am not sure where I got my idea to take omega 3 but I have since read the botte which clearly states do not take, if i was pg would be this effect the foetus so early? I have stopped taking now (today)

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dreamer,

There is nothing wrong with Omega 3 per se but the advise is that supplements based on fish oil should generally be avoided, unless you can be sure they are not derived from fish liver oil. Fish liver oil contains Vitamin A which should be avoided as a supplement in pregnancy. If you can be sure the Omega 3 comes from a safe source then it is probably fine.

There is lots of conflicting info out there about the health benefits of omega 3, nothing to say it is harmful but no overwhelming evidence that it is a wonder supplement that cures all  The department of health advice is that eating fish is healthier for you as you get all the other vitamins and supplements that go with it. You do have to follow the recommended guidelines about types and portions per week though 

Don't worry, it'll be fine   All the best for the rest of the 2ww    
Maz x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you that helps and now I have stopped the worrying, I really appreciate your reply   

(  for a bfp)


----------

